# Blown turbo?



## C-Mann (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a 2001 Audi Allroad 6spd manual with an APR tune. Initially after the tune I couldn't even feel any difference until after I upgraded the diverter valves. I let a friend borrow the car for a few months and when I got it back I noticed it felt down on power. When I checked the car out I noticed one of the diverter valve vacuum hoses was broken. Would this blow one of the turbos?


----------



## C-Mann (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow so I guess no answers/input from the 2.7t community. Well it turned out to be a torn throttle body boot. I had a 034motorsports silicone boot laying around and switched out with that one and everything's good now. For anyone else wondering about a blown turbo it seems the driver's side turbo is the 1st one to blow usually indicated by low boost/power obviously and a lot of oil in the intercooler tubes/hoses.


----------

